# Anyone know where to get these?



## southernclay (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone know who makes and/or sells and/or price for these? The blue in particular
Thanks!
Warren


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 16, 2014)

Eugene AkA: El Mostro makes those. Check his vender page: Amalgam-Mutt Blanks - International Association of Penturners


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 16, 2014)

That blue one looks real nice.  Never saw one like that before.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah the blue one is a beauty. The wife may be claiming it but if I can keep that from happening I'm looking for price on future ones 

Thanks Jonothan! I looked on his site and don't see anymore but good to know the maker, he has some amazing stuff


----------

